# What is the best reining saddle?



## BritishReiner (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I currently own a barrel racing saddle but I am thinking of selling or part- exchanging it and getting a reining saddle.
Where I ride everybody says Billie Cook saddles are the best. Are they really? 

Thanks for your help,

british_reiner


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

I am also looking for a reining saddle in Canada. I dont really like Billy cooks there all factory made. Look and bobs custom saddles!


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

What is your price range?? Are you open to a used saddle??

You can pick up a nice used saddle from about $1000 on up. For the price Saddle Smith saddle are quite nice especially the older ones. 

I would stay away from brands like Saddle Y and such. They are the low end of stock saddles and are not that good in comparison to the many of the others.

Bobs are nice but tend to be on the wide side. They are also more of a production saddle until you get into the higher end.

There are so many different ones even with in each brand. If you have access to a trainer who has multiple saddle to try that is the best way to go.


----------



## BritishReiner (Feb 12, 2010)

Thank you both for your quick replies. I will follow nrhareiners advice and ask my trainer to try various saddles. 
Tasia, I hope you find the saddle you want


----------



## UnrealJumper (Nov 24, 2009)

I like billy cook, I own a billy cook barrel racing saddle. Mine was not factoory made. It was specially made for me. It fits my horse nicely, it looks really nice! and it's quite comfortable.


----------



## Tack Collector (Nov 10, 2009)

Billy Royal, RS, Rocking R, Billy Cook, Cayuse, JR Wenger, KO Trading, Hubers, Steve Flick, JR Wenger, Kathy's Show Equipment www.ShowHorseSupplies.com, older Circle Y reiners, Pards, Sean Ryon, Roo-Hide, Marty Byrd (Bird?) in Ada Oklahoma, www.*lesonsaddles*.com, Fronteir , Bandalero Enterprises, Cactus.

All of those have been recommended at on time as reiner / trainer brands to consider.


----------



## Ridehorses99 (Dec 23, 2009)

My friend has a gorgeous Rocking R Reining saddle for sale:
16" seat
Dark Oil
Montana Silversmith silver
Great condition. 

PM me if you are interested.


----------



## paint gurl 23 (Jan 26, 2009)

Billy Cooks are well made wether they are factory made or not. They are definately not junk thats for sure. The billy cook reiners are really nice and comfortable I have found. We ride in Billy Cooks and find they fit everything nicely.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

I apoligize for saying what I know. Anyways I am glad you have found an alternive.


----------



## BritishReiner (Feb 12, 2010)

I have been looking at a pullman Grischa Ludwig Pro Reiner saddle. Does anyone own one or have any experience with a pullman saddle?


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

If I was in the market for anouther saddle I would really look hard at this one. Price is really good at this point.

Bob's 16" Reining Pleasure Show Saddle Sterling - eBay (item 260553880249 end time Feb-22-10 09:24:59 PST)


----------



## BritishReiner (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks a lot, I shall be keeping an eye on it. the only problem is that live in France so I don't know what the shipping and taxes will be to bring it across.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

If that saddle sell for less then $2K it will still be a good deal. Even if you have to pay a couple hundred on shipping.


----------



## BritishReiner (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks, I will contact him and see how much it will cost to ship.


----------



## BritishReiner (Feb 12, 2010)

It costs 150$ to ship to France. I'm going to follow it and see if I can get a bargain  Its gone up to 610$ with 1 day left. If near the end its at around 1500$ or a bit more i'm going to try and get it. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

It should make you a nice saddle. Looks like it is in good shape and it is an older bobs so it is hand made. There are certain older saddle I really like and the bobs are one of them. Cleborns are anouther. You just have to watch the makers marks on the Cleborns as there are 2 different ones. however both are really nice saddles.


----------



## BritishReiner (Feb 12, 2010)

I need URGENT advice. Has anyone owned or used regularly an older bob's saddle? What did you think?


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

My trainer has one. Not sure how old it is. It is nice. The only thing that I have found that I do not like about Bobs saddles is that some of them tend to be wide in the seat. However you do not know until you sit in them


----------



## BritishReiner (Feb 12, 2010)

Here are some photos of the seat, do you think it looks particularly wide??


----------



## BritishReiner (Feb 12, 2010)

Ok, so I have decided against the Bob's saddle but I still need all of your help. I have found a really nice looking 16" smooth seat Mcclellands Saddlery Silver Show Reiner but I don't know anything about Mcclellands saddles. Please help.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

That one I am not familiar with.  Can not help on that one. I personally do not like square fender saddles but that is just me. 

You best bet would be to see if you can ride in a few and ask what type of tree they are on. Not what the bars are but the tree.


----------



## BritishReiner (Feb 12, 2010)

Well the Bob's saddle sold for 750$, i'm pleased I didn't buy it!


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

That is really a good deal. I would have grabbed it up if I was in the market. However with the shipping it dose get it up there. If I decided I did not like it I could have easily gotten my money back on it at a NRHA show.

Kind of like the Rios of Mercedes boots I have. They are a tad tight so I will probably sell them


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

^Nhr I would have bought that saddle if I had seen it a little sooner- crap!


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

That is a good price for any nice reining saddle. Little lone a Bobs.

You can hardly touch a nice Saddlesmith saddle for that.


----------



## BritishReiner (Feb 12, 2010)

We live and we learn. I will keep looking and find the right saddle for me.

Does ANYBODY know anything about Mcclellands saddles? Please help!


----------



## BritishReiner (Feb 12, 2010)

Its a rahide tree.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

No that is not quite what I mean. There are different types of trees or style of trees. Wish I could remember the different names off the top of my head. It has been along time since I went that deep into saddle buying. At this point I know what I like and what I do not.


----------



## BritishReiner (Feb 12, 2010)

I GOT IT!!!!!!!!!! I am overjoyed, my first competition reining saddle. AND ITS ALL MINE   

I payed 1215$ for it. Bargain of the century!


----------

